# The Mythic Scribes Bucket List



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 21, 2012)

Post your list of *must do at least once in your life *desires here. 


Me: 

1) I _really want to blow something up using TNT. 
_It looks like a ton of fun! 

2) Packpack through South East Asia


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 21, 2012)

Great idea, Lotus!! =) Alright, here I go:

1- Travel to Finnmark and see the Northern Lights.
2- Travel to Alaska and see the Northern Lights there too!!
3- Ice Skate across some huge frozen lake.
4- Publish my Joan of England series.
5- Find out where Joan is buried and visit the place.

That's what I can think for now =)


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 21, 2012)

Solved at last: the burning mystery of Joan of Arc | World news | The Observer

Here Sheila, hope it helps


----------



## Sheilawisz (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, but not that Joan, Lotus- I mean this Joan: Princess Joan of England.

I am writing a Fantasy series about her =)


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 21, 2012)

Foot mouth insert firmly! So sorry.


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 22, 2012)

How about the Southern Lights? Lots of cool places to see while you're in South America on top of that.

- I've only ever been on the east coat of the US, I _need_ to do Canada, the West Coast and San Fan, Colorado. The list could go on.

- A lot of my bucket list items are travelling (I'm like that), I also need to "do Asia", sooo... the great wall, Japan, all that.

- Being published somewhere, for some reason, would be fantastic, the "general public" (even if that just means industry circles haha) reading and knowing my name ... yeeeah 

- And because I'm a right old simple sap sometimes: having my very own house with my partner (this is in the works right now actually, very excited to start this new era in my life!)

- Being in a band that people enjoy regularly? I'm over the being famous craze, just knowing people enjoy my questionable creativity is plenty.


I'm sure there are more things I've always meant to do but unless you keep lots of lists, and I don't, things swim in and out of your recognition don't they! Loving the lists so far.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Mar 22, 2012)

*Japan!* (read in voice of SFII announcer) - I've been to the airport, but I want to experience the countryside.

*Australia* - which would have been easy when I lived in Hong Kong. I might need to drop this one.

*Write for a video game* - not that I've done much since my first novel, but I'm seriously considering approaching a Massachusetts game company and offering my services as a summer intern. I lost touch with all but one of my game industry contacts, so I'll have to check with him to see how to go about doing that... and whether it's even a good idea. Of course, I'm too focused on my day-job at the moment, so this site has been my only creative outlet lately aside from what I do in class.

*Send my daughters to private school* - which is why the day-job trumps dream-jobs. I may need to edit this to "daughters and son." I'll know The Dragon's gender sometime next month.

*Get a black belt* - in shotokan karate, possibly late this decade. No biggie if it happens in the "roarin'" '20s.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Mar 22, 2012)

JC, Colorado is awesome.  My favorite place in the world is a little town called Telluride, CO.  It has gotten a bit too popular in recent years, but stuff happens.

I'd like to visit Australia and New Zealand

Learn how to play guitar... I'm just so musically challenged

Go to a music festival (crossing that one off this summer)

See Dispatch play Hey, Hey (Why the hell do they never play it?)

See a game in every MLB/NFL/NBA stadium/arena

That's all I can think of.  But I have plenty of time to think of more


----------



## Argentum (Mar 26, 2012)

I have way too many things on my bucket list, so I'll just mention a few of the more important ones:

See the catacombs in Rome,
Go skydiving at least once,
Publish at least one book worthy of hardcover and a 2 hour movie,
See the pyramids and the Valley of the Kings.
Scuba dive,
Send a message in a bottle across the ocean,
Run a marathon,
and eat fish and chips.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Mar 26, 2012)

take a trek on horseback
sew Queen Elizabeth's Pelican Gown
Shoot a bullseye at 40
See the Lion of Lucerne


----------



## Reaver (Mar 26, 2012)

During my thirteen years of active duty service in the United States Marine Corps and the United States Army, I've been fortunate enough to have visited 42 countries and experienced each of their wonderful cultures. Now I've got about 152 to go!

Oh yeah, and complete my comic book collection.  Anyone have an Action Comics # 1 in mint condition they'd like to sell?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 26, 2012)

Reaver said:


> During my thirteen years of active duty service in the United States Marine Corps and the United States Army, I've been fortunate enough to have visited 42 countries and experienced each of their wonderful cultures. Now I've got about 152 to go!
> 
> Oh yeah, and complete my comic book collection.  Anyone have an Action Comics # 1 in mint condition they'd like to sell?



No, but I do have a Richy Rich from the 60's 


You have led an interesting life Sir.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 28, 2012)

I want to...

1. Publish a novel (or two, or three, or six...)
2. Go to Scotland, or the British Isles in general. But especially Scotland. <3


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 7, 2012)

#3) Go with my grandpa, Riki and Ani to see Phantom on broadway! :dance:


----------



## Shockley (Apr 7, 2012)

I've seen the burial place of Charlemagne's mortal remains (in a gold casket, natch), so I'd like to see some more spots where famous conquerors are buried. Napoleon's heart, Augustus' tomb, etc.


----------

